# PIC + LCD + MemoriaSerial + Tarjeta MMC + Motores de Paso



## VIKKOSKY (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola Gente!

Haber si podeis hecharme una mano...

tengo proyectado hacer un ploter con solamente estos elementos...

1.- PIC
2.- Pantalla LCD
3.- Memoria Serial u otra...
4.- tarjeta MMC
5.- key pad (acabo de agregarlo...)

El rollo viene mas o menos asi...

Preparar desde desde la PC en un archivo binario de cordenadas X y Y, pasarlas a la tarjeta MMC por un lector de memoria comun...

Con el Pic leer el archivo de cordenadas de la Tarjeta MMC y guardarlos en la memoria serial... luego mover los motores de paso -por medio del pic- de acuerdo con las coordenadas guardadas en la memoria serial; a partir de estos datos mover los motores paso a paso para mover el ploter...

Bueno, esa es mas o menos la idea...

A mi fabor tengo que conozco la programación en C, lo cual pienso utilizar en la programacion del pic...

mis dudas son las siguientes...

- Qué Pic podria utilizar? que me de toda la capacidad para utilizar al mismo tiempo la pantalla LCD, memoria serial y la tarjeta MMC?

- Que memoria podría utilizar? que me de posibilidad de guardar al menos hasta unas 40.000 puntos de cordenada X y Y?

Bueno de momento tengo estas dudas...  espero q podais ayudarme...

Saludos.

Vikko


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Ago 14, 2008)

Ah! olvide mencionar q ya tengo la electrónica de potencia pa los motores de paso.. con un un puente en "H" y demas yerbas...

viko


----------



## fitocondria (Ago 15, 2008)

Un compañero de la universidad hizo algo parecido a lo tuyo.

Según tengo entendido él desde el eagle cad genera el archivo gerber, de ahí lo pasa a un programa que le genera un archivo de coordenadas, no me acuerdo como se llama. Después envía esos datos al pic por medio de cable serial.

Le voy a preguntar si puede echarte la mano porque el proyecto se hizo con los derechos hacía la universidad o algo así, por lo cual mejor le pregunto a él y a ver si te puede pasar la información.

De ahí lo complicado es la tarjeta mmc, porque no tengo información de como manejarla con el pic.

Y por el momento estoy ocupado con un problema de mi titulación.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Ago 15, 2008)

Espero en verdad puedas ayudarme... al menos con algunas pautas... 
gracias de todos modos...

viko


----------



## Meta (Ago 18, 2008)

Pedazo proyecto. ¿Tantos sabes como para hacer todo eso en poco tiempo?


----------



## wacalo (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola vikkosky;
Mira, me parece que tu proyecto es demasiado ambicioso y ligeramente "difuso" en su planteamiento. Para empezar, el tema de la MMC me parece que es complicarte la vida innecesariamente, para guardar tus coordenadas podrías usar una EEPROM con bus serie (I2C, SPI, etc).
De cualquier manera, por lo que entiendo de tu proyecto, la parte electrónica es lo de menos; lo realmente complicado es el montaje mecánico de tu dispositivo.
Yo creo que deberías buscar ayuda en algún foro de CNC, ellos están más en el tema de los drivers para los PAP y en la construcción de la parte mecánica (sistemas de guía, engranajes, rodamientos, etc)
Puedes mirar en http://www.esteca55.com.ar/


----------



## Meta (Ago 19, 2008)

Hablar de SPI, ¿es muy complicado en ASM? tengo el libro del I2C y veo que SPI llega hasta 20MHz.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Ago 19, 2008)

Epa..!
Al fin algunos consejos de inicio...

Gracias por tu respuesta Meta... Bueno.. En realidad el proyecto no es para ninguna institucion en particular... sino simplemente de realización y satisfacción personal asi que no tengo problemas con el tiempo que tarde en alcanzar el objetivo...

Y gracias por la direccion Wacalo...

Talves debi empezar por esto...

En realidad ya tengo el plotter casero... armado y funcionando (claro que no esta con mucho lujo)... pero formado mas o menos de la siguiente manera:

* Utilizo una cpu 386 de 33Mhz con 8Mb de RAM como cerebro de todo...

* Preparo datos desde otro pc mas actual.. un archivo binario con las cordenadas con las cuales muevo mi ploter...  traspaso la información por diskkete... (y este mi primer problema.. aca estan desapareciendo los disketes!)... 

* Luego utilizo estos datos en el 386 para cargarlos en la Ram con una lista doblemente enlazada... y despues de esto, mediante teclado simplemente voy mandando los datos por lpt1 para mover los motores y hacer funcionar el ploter...  ovbiamente con una interfaz para la potencia y en el monitor voy visualizando graficamente en que punto me encuentro...

Y todo esto lo programe en Tc++ v3.00

Y en realidad pretendo dejar de utilizar la CPU 386 y en su lugar utilizar un pic... pero que me de toda la funcionalidad que acabo de describir...

Mas o menos segun lo que he leido el traspaso seria algo asi:

CPU 386             ----> reemplazo por PICXXXX (Pos no se que pic utilizar)
La RAM del 386 -----> reemplazo por una memoria serial o IC2 (no se la diferencia)
Monitor             -----> reemplazo por pantalla LCD (aunque no lo haga graficar)
Teclado             -----> reemplazo por unos pocos pulsadores....
Floppy               -----> reemplazo por una tarjeta MMC que pueda ser leida por
                                   una   PC actual

y mantengo mi actual formato binario para el traspaso de archivos...

Bueno... no se si ahora estoy un poco mas claro... De momento seguire leyendo...
Pero gracias por contestar... la siguiente les traigo una foto del ploter... pos ahora mi cam se la llevaron mis hermanos...

viko


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Ago 20, 2008)

Esta buena la pagina esteca55... aunque no tiene muchos recursos...
alguien no tiene otra pagina... por ahi?

vico


----------



## wacalo (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola vikkosky:
Bueno si ya tienes la parte mecánica, la cosa está mucho mejor. Insisto, si generas tus coordenadas mediante un programa en tu PC, me parece mejor que los pases via puerto (serie o paralelo) directamente hasta tu micro (sin ese paso intermedio de la memoria MMC). Que tipo de motores usa tu plotter? (me imagino que serán paso a paso "Stepper"). Si aparte ya tienes la etapa de potencia (puentes H) solo te falta la etapa de pre-driver, lo demás es programación pura. 
Si dices que es un Plotter, entonces realizas los dibujos por trazos, o sea que no vas barriendo línea a línea, supongo que para empezar podrías hacer que te dibuje una línea recta, luego un cuadrado, luego un círculo, etc.
De cualquier manera, me gustaría conocer más detalles para ver si está dentro de mis conocimientos y así pueder ayudarte.
Lamentablemente no conozco otra página donde traten este tipo de artefactos.
Saludos.


----------



## fitocondria (Ago 20, 2008)

No se ha conectado el compañero encargado del proyecto.

En el caso de el proyecto en el que lo medio ayude, el hizo todo el trabajo pero dice que lo ayude mucho.

El plotter es de la universidad, y la computadora también. Primero le pidieron que generara un archivo que se utiliza en equipos de control númerico, despues ese archivo enviarlo al microcontrolador, un PIC16F877 para ese micro controlara los motores del plotter. Y guillermo quiere agregarle la capacidad de leer el archivo desde memorias usb.

Queriamos implementarlo con los nuevos micros con capacidad usb, pero aquí en México esta en chino. Todo hay que pedirlo del extranjero.

Esta propuesto leer memorias SD porque tienen el socket más fácil de soldar. En fin. Sería bueno que colocaras un plan de actividades para realizar tu proyecto y poder aportar si es que se puede algo. algunos programando otros con diseño de placas y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Ago 21, 2008)

Bueno... 
De momento me estoy concentrando en el pic a utilizar...

Uno que pueda soportar todo lo que planeo hacer... habra alguno que puedan recomendarme?

de antemano gracias..

vikko


----------



## Meta (Ago 21, 2008)

VIKKOSKY dijo:
			
		

> Bueno...
> De momento me estoy concentrando en el pic a utilizar...
> 
> Uno que pueda soportar todo lo que planeo hacer... habra alguno que puedan recomendarme?
> ...



Si es por recomendar, te recomendaría PIC32 que hace de todo, después encontrarás con falta de conocimientos. Pues pensar para qué lo vas  usar. Mira web de fabricantes y tipos de uC. Aprender normalmente PIC 16F84A, seguido del 16F628A un sustituto más moderno del 16F84A aunque en realidad fueron los 16F876A/77A _(ahora sus actualizaciones son el 16F886/87)_. Después Microchip optó por el sustituto 16F88 para que quepa más memoria si utilizas el C, más RAM, más funciones. Ahora está los 18Fxxxx, con los años será la base para aprender nada más empezar antes que los 16F, hay gente así. Con el tiempo mira otras casas como Atmel, ARM, Freescale de Motorola hasta microprocesadores 8085, 8086, 8088 he incluso 8051 que es muy bueno aunque obsoleto hoy en día.

Usted ya dirá.


----------



## fitocondria (Ago 22, 2008)

Casi todos hacen lo mismo, si quieres que participe más gente te sugeriría que emplearas microcontroladores con posibilidad de emplear una versión de c gratuita. Y utiliza componentes que sean faciles de conseguir por la mayoria. Lo digo porque a mi me gustaría participar, y tal vez si es que me alcanza el dinero armar uno parecido aquí en mi casa.

Pero al final tu mandas es tu proyecto y aquí nos hechamos un poquito la mano en lo que se puede.


----------



## fitocondria (Ago 23, 2008)

se ve agresiva esa respuesta, no se que me paso ahí. Lo que tu gustes emplear adelante. No se si ya escribí que, Me dieron puras evasivas para compartir el proyecto que se parece mucho a lo que tu quieres hacer. En fin. En lo que pueda colaborar, colaboraré.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Ago 26, 2008)

Gracias Meta...!

Entonces ahora me peleare con las data shets... y vere si por las tiendas de electronica de aca las tienen o tendre que utilizar varios pic16f84... que no seria mala idea?... creo en fin ... y ya me di cuenta que debo utilizar un pic que sea muy comercial y de uso "comun"... je je..

Si y por ahora estoy practicando un poco con el pic16f84 .. con "C" y con "proteus..."... no se por que pero no se me hace tan dificil...  talves luego tenga que pegar un grito al cielo pidiendo auxilio...!

Pero ningun problema en cuestion del manejo de los motores de paso... ya conozco eso.. y me quede pensando... en IC2 que mencionaron en un mensaje... 

Hasta donde puedo entender se puede utilizar esto como memoria RAM extra para el epic verdad... ? o estoy equivocado...  

Ah ... todavia no obtengo la cam... para publicar mis imagenes... en fin si al final de esta semana no pasa nada ... utilizare la del celular... aunque me enferma q no tenga mucha resolucion... Y por los avances que pueda hacer no t preocupes Fitocondria te los compartire... solo q hasta ahora... solo creo que avance ... digamos... 1%?... pero ya veremos mas adelante...

saludos.

vikko


----------



## fitocondria (Ago 26, 2008)




----------



## VIKKOSKY (Ago 26, 2008)

Jeje... creo me subestime un poquitin.. la parte de la electronica de potencia... la estructura ya preparada ya es algo no?...

Mientras revisaba mas información... me di cuenta que solo necesito saber cuales son los pics que me permiten leer una MMC?... pues me parece que es todo lo que necesito... puesto que mis coordenadas en formato binario ... yo las pasare por medio de una pc comun... je je...

Alguno d Uds hizo algun proyecto parecido?

saludos..

Vikko


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 26, 2008)

De lo poco que he investigado leer y escribir en una MMC o en una SD no es problema por que son en pocas palabras memorias seriales... 

Lo dificil es leer y escribir en formato FAT32 que es el que usan las computadoras para acomodar los archivos... por mas que he buscado no he encontrado como hacerlo con micros de 8 bits, si no escribes usando ese protocolo cada vez que coloques la memoria en la computadora te va a aparecer un mensaje de que no tiene formato y hay que formatearla para poder usarla.... o te puede salir un mensaje de que esta dañada sin que sea cierto

Edit: 

Me acabo de encontrar este tema .... y en el mismo foro.. que perdido andaba... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/lecto-grabador-tarjetas-mmc-sd-microsd-pic16f877a-8177/


----------



## PHLAKO (Ago 31, 2008)

Visiten www.cnczone.com, por mi parte ya tengo a cuestas una maquina para cortar poliestireno expandido, por computador y actualmente me encuentro haciendo una CNC (router) de 3 ejes..

saludos,

chaos


----------



## luis_e (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Yo el año pasado habia empezado a hacer algo parecido, pero con 3 ejes (X,Y,Z). Mi idea era hacer una perforadora de plaquetas.

Los componentes electronicos principales (y casi los unicos) que usé fueron:

Microcontrolador PIC18F4620
LCD grafico de 128*64
Memoria eeprom serial(I2C) de 64KB

El micro ese es espectacular, tiene memoria para 32K instrucciones, casi 4KB de ram, 1KB de eeprom, y un monton de cosas mas (baja el datasheet y fijate). Aparte tiene 36 pines de entrada y salida, si usas un reloj externo y el pin de reset, te quedan 33.
Si vas a hacer algo que trabaje con bastante presicion, no uses los pic16fxxx, porque no tienen mucha memoria y la velocidad de trabajo no es muy alta.
Para programar usá C18 (o algun otro C), para no tener que renegar con ASM.
Cuando valla teniendo tiempo voy a ir subiendo programas para controlar los motores y algunas cosas mas (eso si, tengo todo en C18).

Como memoria para almacenar datos te recomiendo que uses una flash, en vez de una eeprom, porque es mas rápida para grabar, vienen con una capacidad mayor, y son mas baratas.
Yo estoy probando con una ATMEL AT45DB041D, de 512KB e interfase spi, un problema puede ser que es smd, pero con un poco de paciencia y prolijidad se puede solucionar. Otro inconveniente es que se alimenta con 3.3V, pero las entradas toleran 5V, por lo que no es un problema mayor.
Estube viendo un poco el tema de las memorias SD, el problema no es controlarlas, es manejar el sistema de archivos con fat32. Microchip tiene algunos ejemplos, pero si te pones a ver, los programas para el micro usan unas 20000 instrucciones, por lo que casi no queda espacio para el programa principal.

Cuando termine de hacer una librería para manejar esta memoria la voy a subir, pero me falta un tiempo para terminarla.

Con un LCD grafico, vas a poder mostrar muchos mas datos que con uno comun, el problema es el costo que tienen.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh! 

Tanta información de golpe me emociono que no imaginan...   
Gracias a todos... es una bronca... tener q recorrer tantas paginas y encontrarse mas perdido cada vez y lo peor que apenas se un poco de ingles básico...  por ultimo ya estaba colocando en google: "Fabricar una 386 con Pic"... por mi desesperación creo... menos mal que algunos d uds ya hicieron algo parecido... yo habia iniciado este proy con una idea muy vaga, pero gracias a Uds ya veo que lo que intento hacer no es un imposible.....

Mmm.. entonces ese es todo el rollo de la memoria MMC ... que es una lata hacerlos reconocer desde la pc..?... y que otras alternativas a la MMC tendria? infrarojos... ? blue both... aunque eso ya me parecen palabras mayores... pero en fin... soñar no cuesta nada... y el C18 + o - de donde puedo descargarlo...?  porque hasta ahora hice todas mis practicas con puro Picc compiler... 

Creo que caliento y caliento los motores sin acabar de despegar verdad... ? bueno ni bien al menos tenga un camino mas o menos claro creo q avanzare mas rapido...

Gracias a Todos

Vere que mas puedo investigar...

Vikkosky


----------



## jaiser (Oct 13, 2008)

Saludos a todos, yo tambien estoy trabajando con la memoria SD, claro con protocolo spi que es el utilizado para memorias mmc y ya viene una libreria en el programa ccs (programacion en C) para implementarlo, tambien tengo los datos de conexion del hardware para la mmc, solo que tengo dudas de como inicializar el programa. Tu sabes algo luis_e?.


----------



## Meta (Oct 13, 2008)

¿EL SPI es más fácil que I2C o al revés?


----------



## asherar (Oct 14, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> ¿EL SPI es más fácil que I2C o al revés?


Nada mejor que lo veamos personalmente: I2C vs. SPI


----------



## jaiser (Oct 14, 2008)

Alguien ha simulado en proteus la memoria mmc con exito? Yo bajé una libreria que encontre en la red pero tampoco me funciona. Lo mismo sucede con la libreria que trae el CCS. Dice fuera de rango o error en mmc_send_data.

Adjunto la libreria para que la revisen.

si alguien sabe como inicializar la memoria en C que me explique un poco por favor.


----------



## jaiser (Oct 14, 2008)

La idea que tengo con la memoria mmc es guardar los datos que leo de un sensor de temperatura mediante un pic 16F877, si alguien ha trabajo con algo asi le agradeceria que me oriente un poco.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Nov 13, 2008)

Que tal gente...

Disculpad que estuve off line durante todo este tiempo... tuve que ocuparme de otros asuntos... y no pude... avanzar en nada... con este proy... 

Pero ya estoy de vuelta... 

y como ya teno mi cam... les paso a mostrar la parte electronica de mi proyecto...

aca la va la etapa de potencia pa los motores...

vikko


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 13, 2008)

muy buenas tus plaquetas. Como las hiciste?


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Nov 15, 2008)

Saludos Jhonatan..

Las placas... me costaron un poco ...
primero las disene en ARES  que ya viene con el proteus... despues las pase hasta corel, ahi graficamente les di el retoque...

y listo para el acido...

es todo...

vik


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 15, 2008)

pero que método de transferencia usaste? yo las hago con la plancha. me salen bien pero con puntos o porosidades ..... la verdad es que no le encuentro el punto al que me salgan con terminación semiprofesional


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola jhonathan!

Con la plancha no siempre se tiene un buen acabado... mi estragegia es utilizar la plancha en las pruebas., luego cuando quedo conforme me voy hasta la serigrafia...

La placa que publique ya venia desde la serigrafia...

Bueno...

Entretanto yo sigo... peleandome que pic utilizar... hasta creo que me pasare a un atmel ... parece que tiene tb buenas prestaciones...

je je..

saludos

vikko


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 19, 2008)

con razón estaban tan buenas las placas , la seriegrafía es buenisima aunque hay veces que un poco cara xd
depende del numero de placas conviene o no.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola Vikkosky, me suena muy interesante y desafiante el proyecto que presentas. Hace mucho quise hacer algo parecido, jajaja pero no salió. Mira no recuerdo quien te comentó en el foro que la manera más fácil de transportar la información de las coordenadas es por el serial o LPT en vez de usar la MMC. Se que implementar una MMC te resultaría más práctico desde el punto de vista de portabilidad, no es lo mismo tener amarrada una PC para transferir los datos al controlador del plotter que transportarlos por una memoria. Pero si consideras usarlo para fines personales tal vez sea mejor usar los puertos de una PC para enviar los datos.
En cuanto a los PICs, andas muy conocedor de estos? digo de no ser así puedo recomendarte los HC08 de la freescale que te venden una DEMOQE128 con todo y el Code Warrior para programar en C este microcontrolador por unos $99 USD. Considero sería una muy buena opción. Esta es una tarjeta de evaluación que incorpora varios accesorios para trabajar con el micro chécatelo en la página de la Freescale.
Inclusive trae un buen de memoria Flash y Ram para trabajar tranquilamente.
Estaré al pendiente de este post que se me hace muy bueno.
Saludos


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 20, 2008)

Se simula en proteus,  haber si te sirve de algo.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola Cristian!

Y gracias ! Parece que tendre que aprender ruso... a este paso. je je..
Con lo del proyecto que voy llevando adelante por ahora me estoy concentrando justamente en la simulacion... y este material me servira muy bien...

Y gracias Erick por recomendarme el pic DEMOQE28 el fin de semana ire a preguntar si es que lo tienen... aunque ya casi habia pensado circunscribirme a un Atmel o Pic que es lo mas accesible por aca ... de todas maneras revisare el data... 

Saludos.

Vikko


----------



## §olace (Nov 26, 2008)

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro, quiero saber si me ayudan con eun problemita que tengo con una pantalla LCD  de 1x16  solo me muestra los caracteres en la primera mitad de la pantalla o los primeros 8 bits, no se que puede ser pues revise el datasheet y no encuentro nada que me ayude.
gracias por su ayuda desde ahora!.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Nov 26, 2008)

Que tal amigos..

Bueno ya estoy en la etapa de seleccion del Microcontrolador..  Tantas marcas!...modelos! memoria flash... eeprom... ram... Ya me estoy volviendo loco!   

Uno que tiene buena pinta es este es un Atmel AT90S8515... uds que opinan?

Creo que este micro puede sustituir casi a la perfeccion el CPU386 que ando "trasteando" junto con mi ploter

Vikkosky


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 26, 2008)

pero no era:
PIC + LCD + MemoriaSerial + Tarjeta MMC + Motores de Paso. No es que critique que uses atmel , pero me parece que está entonces fuera de foco el título.
Igual por hacerte una recomendación podrías usar un pic18f4550


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Nov 27, 2008)

Hola jhonatan...

Tenes razon... sobre el titulo pos no esta escrito en piedra... solo que aun no esta decidido el micro a utilizar.. y gracias por la recomendacion de ese pic... mas adelante hare una comparacion mas detallada del micro que utilizare finalmente y si el titulo debe ser cambiado sera cambiado... pero el proyecto continua...

Saludos

Vikkosky


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 16, 2009)

Nutriax has logrado algo con el protocolo FAT para las SD y los PIC. Mirá yo tengo un programa que escribio un usuario de foros de electrónica que al parecer funciona pero todavía no lo he podido probar.

Ahora hablando de este proyecto que es lo que quieren hacer una perforadora CNC ?


----------



## ketronica (Nov 25, 2010)

Se retoma el tema, voy a hecharle pichon, yo arme una maquina cnc para una estudiante de ingenieria electronica la tarjeta de control con un pic16F877A, MAX232 y driver dos ULN2004 tres motores PAP un mototool DREMER. El sofware del pic en CCSPIC y el de la PC en Visual Basic 6 el dibujo lo hacia en EAGLE, lo editaba en CorelDrawn y guardaba en formato PLT, todo funciono muy bien, tome la informacion de la pagina de http://r-luis.xbot.es/ y la converti a puerto serial ahora la estoi pasando a USB. Luego a MMC


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 3, 2010)

ketronica podés creer que tengo en mente lo mismo que vos, quería adaptar el programa de esa página a un lenguaje de programación más reciente y hacerlo por USB.  Lástima que esté tan ocupado, pero si más adelante puedo ayudarte no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## sbl (Feb 23, 2011)

hola a los presentes en e tema 
yo tambien estaba en lo mismo pero lo queria hacer con interface PC-RS232 y me dicuenta que las PC de actulidad ya no traen ese puerto.
ya logre manejar una tarjeta SD 1G con un pic 16f873
el programa lo ise en VBS6 para la pc
y el plano lo realizo en ARES de proteus y lo exporto en archivo CADCAM
"PROTEUS RS274X GERBER FILE*
-el pic puede leer y escribir en cualquier sector de la tarjeta en FAT32


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Oct 29, 2013)

Saludos gente del foro...

Vuelvo acá con el proyecto (y tema) que habia iniciado hace ya hace unos años... y me detuve cuando confundí un PIC con un ATMEL... ... eso me hizo entender que me faltaba muuuuuuucho por aprender y tuve que hacer la pausa obligada con el proyecto...

Pero como dicen el mal no esta en caerse .... sino en levantarse... He aprendido muchísimo estos últimos años, de gente acá en el foro y de otros compañeros por acá a mi alrededor...

Espero que los moderadores puedan entender mi razón de "resucitar" un tema antiguo, en verdad pensé en iniciar uno nuevo, pero creo que sería mejor continuar y terminar con lo que ya había iniciado... y no dejar uno más de tantos temas inconclusos el foro.

Se que hay varios a los que no les pude hacer comprender lo que quiero hacer con el proyecto... en realidad la idea era (y es) Usar un PIC para controlar motores stepper, con la posibilidad de hacer el seguimiento por Display LCD, mediante entrada por teclado matricial y/o por la lectura de coordenadas desde la tarjeta MMC...

Lo que intento es combinar estos elementos funcionalmente, para poder usarlos en un futuro proyecto... ya sea un plotter, una fresadora cnc, perforadora, etc. Es decir tener un procesador de coordenadas para aplicarlos fácilmente en proyectos más específicos; Algo así como una "Libreria" en un lenguaje de programación...

En realidad no se hasta que punto pueda ser posible hacer esto, pero es una idea que me gustaría desarrollar...

Bueno, hecha la re-introducción justa y necesaria, les digo que tomo el consejo de uno de los que me antecedieron en el foro y pienso que el PIC18F4550 sería el más adecuado... También como lenguaje de programación estoy con la idea de trabajar con CCS, dado que estoy más familiarizado con C++ que con asm... 

En estos momentos voy armando mi pickit2, ya que con el jdm tuve algunos problemas en programar mi PIC18F2550... ya les comento como me fue y luego a retomar el proyecto... 

Ya tendreís noticias mías... 

un saludo.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Nov 1, 2013)

Que tal amigos...

Al fin pude avanzar algo... Estuve luchando con el pickit2... condenado diablillo que al fin me funciono!... También estuve trasteando con el display LCD... y con los fuses del pic18f4550.. ya pude controlar los motores stepper y visualizar los sentidos por LCD... ahora creo que toca enfrentarme al MMC/SD...

Y en esto es donde necesito más de su ayuda... 

Hasta el momento todo lo hago por simulación en proteus... Si tienen alguna observación cualquiera, respecto de la programación o del conexionado solo decidme que en verdad lo necesito.. y no se si hice lo correcto en desactivar algunos de los fuses...

Les dejo los archivos con los que estoy trabajando...

un saludo..


----------

